# Man catches huge & old fish in Hamilton Co. park By FOX19 Digital Media Staff



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

can't find a link.. lets all hit campbells bass pro shops posted this 37 mins ago
was on face book

By FOX19 Digital Media Staff

A man catches a very big fish at a Hamilton County park.
Lars Menefee and his wife, Jill, caught an 80 pound paddlefish at Campbell Lakes in Harrison.
Hamilton County Parks says the fish was 6' long and was about 70-years-old.
Paddlefish are one of the largest freshwater fish in America and are endangered in Ohio.
This fish was immediately released back in the lake after it was caught. 
Have you caught a big fish this season? Send a photo and some information to [email protected] or upload it from your FOX19 News or Weather app! 
Copyright 2013 WXIX. All rights reserved


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.fox19.com/story/22817244/lars-menefee-catches-70-year-old-fish-at-campbell-lakes-harrison


----------



## Fish O N (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm gonna guess snagged. Only because they are bottom feeders 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

Wonder if he'll get a Fish Ohio for that? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i found out talking to a guy at willimastown lake paddlefish are good for eatting algea


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Not bottom feeders. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FrmPndn31 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a question about this. I don't know much about fish species but I've been to those lakes quite a few times. I know the whitewater runs behind there. I would have to say they didn't stock the fish there and I don't know a lot of the whitewater but seems like it wouldn't hold a fish like that. So wouldn't someone of had to put it in there. Like I said I don't know just wondering if anyone could tell me how that was in there.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have heard that some places put them in to help water quality.  like everyone said they filter algae from the water and so the story goes improves the water quality. Or maybe make it a bit clearer? There was another thread on here or somewhere else not too long ago about paddlefish stocked in another body of water in cincy


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I learn something new every day.. didn't know they feed on algae. Interesting catch!

Maybe put a few thousand of these in grand lake St Mary's to clean up their algae problem?! Lol

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

farleybucks said:


> I have heard that some places put them in to help water quality. like everyone said they filter algae from the water and so the story goes improves the water quality. Or maybe make it a bit clearer? There was another thread on here or somewhere else not too long ago about paddlefish stocked in another body of water in cincy


Grand Valley Nature Preserve in Indian Hill was stocked with paddlefish. The ones there are intended to be harvested for their caviar however, not to act as filters. They probably just have the ol' standard grass carp for that. I wonder how the two interact/compete in a lake environment.


----------



## bowdog45 (Sep 15, 2012)

In my teen years, a buddy and I fished two holding ponds which were both within 100 yards of the Wabash river in Lafayette, IN. Those ponds were FULL of huge paddlefish. We'd bowfish for carp and see the paddlefish at the top of the water skimming off algae. We came to find out that the fish were native to the river, but when flooding occured, the river would "stock" the ponds with carp, cats and paddlefish. With the Whitewater being close, it's possible the same thing is happening.


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Grand Valley Nature Preserve in Indian Hill was stocked with paddlefish. The ones there are intended to be harvested for their caviar however, not to act as filters. They probably just have the ol' standard grass carp for that. I wonder how the two interact/compete in a lake environment.


Leave it to Indian Hill to harvest cavier. Lol. I am sure theirs dont compare to the good ol Mill Creek variety that I usually eat. Mmmm mill creek caviar.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Around 2003-04 me my buddy and his dad were fishing the river ponds by the lower dam in hamilton and his dad caught a big paddlefish. It had to of been over 40lbs. the things seem to show up in random ponds/lakes... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## taylorj (Nov 17, 2016)

I snagged one at grand valley once. Was about 30-40 pounds. Took me on a ride on thekayak for about 45 minutes until i got him to the boat and popped the hook.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

2013... the year of the paddlefish.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know about paddlefish but Campbells has a good chicken noodle


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I don't know about paddlefish but Campbells has a good chicken noodle


chicken noodle WHOOP WHOOP


----------

